# Summer Time at Avebury.....



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When you put your clocks forward tonight, remember that some people may possibly have an even bigger task:

http://www.ntsouthwest.co.uk/2014/04/putting-the-clock-forward-at-avebury-stone-circle/

:grin2:

.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blimey. All for one hour! ;-) 

Al' ..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why bother,is my question.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, but how do they reset it INCLUDING resetting the seconds hand (stone) ?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> When you put your clocks forward tonight, remember that some people may possibly have an even bigger task:
> 
> http://www.ntsouthwest.co.uk/2014/04/putting-the-clock-forward-at-avebury-stone-circle/
> 
> ...


I know everyone will have checked the article's date.

.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

That trailer MUST be overloaded!
Very irresponsible for the National Trust.






:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Makes altering my 25 time pieces a doddle.!

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Easy peasy in our house, well in the Radio Room it is (aka the study!).

I am a Radio Amateur and all times are GMT or UTC or Zulu.

The one difficult clock is in the hallway.

It is an ex-GPO "Gent" pendulum master clock. 

To forward an hour means 48 (30 sec) extra clicks on a switch.

Easier to go back an hour, just stop the switch for an hour, except that I usually forget and then have to faff around to get it right.

As the saying goes: "Times they are a'changing"!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice clock pippin!

I've a chiming Victorian bracket clock and each autumn I stop it for an hour too. I could turn the chimes off and spin the hands forwards, but I prefer the wait to remind me how quiet it is without the ticking friend.






.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The pendulum clock drives our (adult) children mad when they come to stay.

It has a loud tick (or is it a tock?) every second and then every thirty seconds a loud clunk as the slave clocks advance by, well, 30secs!

If I can't get to sleep I start taking my pulse on a clunk and double the result at the next clunk.

Not long before I nod off!

Easier than counting sheep - here in Wales there are just too many of them!


----------

